# RMI SSL verschlüsseln



## Guest (5. Apr 2007)

Hi,

nachdem ich jetzt endlich alle Rechteprobleme meines Applets gelöst habe, möchte ich meine RMI-Verbindung mit SSL verschlüsseln. Leider habe ich dazu nichts passendes via Suche gefunden.

Was muss ich ändern, um das umzusetzen?

Server:


```
LocateRegistry.createRegistry( Registry.REGISTRY_PORT );
	  registry = LocateRegistry.getRegistry();
	  
	  RmiDBImpl dbImpl = new RmiDBImpl();
      RmiDB stub = (RmiDB) UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject( dbImpl, 0 );
      RemoteServer.setLog( System.out );
    
      registry.rebind( "DB", stub );
```

Client:

```
Registry registry = LocateRegistry.getRegistry( "10.30.1.74" );
    myDB = (RmiDB) registry.lookup( "DB" );
```


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2007)

Siehe: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/security/jsse/samples/index.html


----------



## flippus (5. Apr 2007)

vielen dank, werd ich mir direkt angucken


----------

